
Floyd Zaiger, prolific fruit breeder brought new flavors to life, dies at 94 - codezero
https://www.latimes.com/obituaries/story/2020-06-12/floyd-zaiger-fruit-breeder-dies
======
codezero
I was just trying to find out what the “apriplum” I bought from the grocery
store was, so I searched its produce code, 3278, and got a mottled pluot, so
now I’ve got a plum and apricot with weird skin. Who’s up to all this great
stuff I’ve been only noticing recently?

This guy.

Really amazing read and check out his Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd_Zaiger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floyd_Zaiger)

